# Southern Ohio MnT group March 27th



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

No way I live in Batavia Ohio


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Well then you definitely need to come!


----------



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah it's not like I have an excuse LOL

Were you down in the village on Halloween?


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

I wasn't, I live by Eastgate and don't make it to the village very often. Did you have a setup there??


----------



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Year before I did Camp Crystal Lake and last year I walked around as Michael Myers scaring people.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Michael Meyers is always a great one, so simple and yet people freak


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*coooolll*

no way, I didn't know gargag of evil was in the cincy area, I'll definitely try to make it over... from the west side.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

spookyJ said:


> no way, I didn't know gargag of evil was in the cincy area, I'll definitely try to make it over... from the west side.


Yes we are! The Southern Ohio group was only recently created and this will be our first meeting, you should come! And we are only a couple minutes off of 275 so it's an easy drive.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

It's not too late to join in the fun tomorrow, Let me know if you need details!


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*don't think can make it*

.... we got a 40th birthday party to go to, thought maybe I could squeeze out but looking not so good. Thanks for the invite though, appreciate. Maybe we should have something once every 3 months would be cool ! I'm planning on going to the event in Columbus this year the midwest haunters convention ... that might be a good time for any Ohioians to get together to...



Jim


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Was a very good time Saturday, the group decided we will meet every month with the exception of June due to the Midwest Haunter's Convention. 

Next month we are going to build a laser vortex and do some working with latex. One of the guys is going to bring his hot foam tools so we can see how they work. And of course anything else anyone wants to bring to show off or get assitance with. 

I will post a notice on here again when the firm date is set. Or you can join in the group discussions at GoEHomeHauntersofSouthernOhio


----------

